# other causes for the detachment



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone has had a brain scan or anything like that. i have not and would like to so as to rule out any possiblity of a blood clot in my head or anything like that. More importantly, I am curious as to whether anyone with some sort of physical malfunction of the brain experiences this horrible detachment and depersonalization...or is it all physiological? thought has been bothering me because my detachment is getting worse.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I had a brain MRI and an EEG and everything came out normal. So, no obvious abnormalities detected with DP/DR.

Are you a Phish fan, phishygirl8?


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

I had am MRI and PET scans and what they found is that I have a chemical imbalance in the brain. Certain parts of the brain aren't communicating properly, like the front and back parts. Its most likely a big reason for my DP. I'm taking an anti-psychotic and anti-depressant to help balance the chemicals.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i believe that my dr comes from a hormonal imbalance. i have endometriosis and my homones are all out of wack. i am trying to correct my imbalance with very little success. i had surgery in august and my dr has been tons better. i do still have some but i think that my ovaries are better able to produce the hormones i need with out a ton of cysts covering them. i'm pretty sure not all dp/dr is caused by trauma or drugs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

It's interesting about hormones because I was on the depo-provera shot for a couple of years and the symptoms were reduced significantly during that time. However I also had a lot of childhood trauma so I really don't know what the true cause of it is. I think it is partly due to a chemical imbalance.


----------

